# UCE MIDWEST PINIC



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THE DATE IS SET FOR THE UCE MIDWEST REG. PINICE 
AUG 24 2008 IN MILWAUKEE WI
THE PLACE IS NOT FINAL BUT WILL LET ALL THE FAMILY KNOW AS SOON AS EVERTHING IS SET INCLUDING HOTEL INFO
ANY QUESTION CALL 414-587-4757
IF I DONT ANSWER LEAVE MESSAGE 

U KNOW

WE WILL BE ATTENTING THE MEXICAN FIESTA ON AUG 23 ALSO
IT IS A SHOW WITH A HOP


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 11 2008, 01:38 PM~9668443
> *THE DATE IS SET FOR THE UCE MIDWEST REG. PINICE
> AUG 24 2008 IN MILWAUKEE WI
> THE PLACE IS NOT FINAL BUT WILL LET ALL THE FAMILY KNOW AS SOON AS EVERTHING IS SET INCLUDING HOTEL INFO
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

TTT.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt sup G


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HOPE TO HAVE LOCATION AND THE HOTLE INFO BY NEXT WEEK FOR ALL U KNOW


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 15 2008, 05:58 PM~9703249
> *HOPE TO HAVE LOCATION AND THE HOTLE INFO BY NEXT WEEK FOR ALL U KNOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 15 2008, 06:50 PM~9703184
> *ttt sup G
> *



Whats good witcha B. Hows that Chi Town Weather treaten ya. 
I hope all is good up there.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 15 2008, 06:58 PM~9703249
> *HOPE TO HAVE LOCATION AND THE HOTLE INFO BY NEXT WEEK FOR ALL U KNOW
> *


Whats the Business Uso. 
:wave:


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> Whats good witcha B. Hows that Chi Town Weather treaten ya.
> I hope all is good up there.
> [/b]


cooooooollllllddddddddddd :biggrin: u know how it goes bt it shall be warm soon :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 16 2008, 11:31 AM~9709299
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 16 2008, 11:31 AM~9709299
> *TTT
> *


WHAT U DOING UCE


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 16 2008, 08:04 PM~9712970
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: What up????


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 16 2008, 09:21 PM~9713618
> *WHAT U DOING UCE
> *


Cillin My Brother I havent been on for a minute thought Id stop in and see what up  What up wit you Sup?Besides workin and workin??


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 PM~9714865
> *:wave:  :wave: What up????
> *


suppppppppppppp :biggrin: how u doin uce.


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

its been 2 long homies when the weather gets better it will b a good time 4 us all U S O


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jan 17 2008, 04:52 AM~9717149
> *its been 2 long homies when the weather gets better it will b a good time 4 us all U S O
> *


u know 
what up mexicanpoison


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 17 2008, 03:08 PM~9719566
> *u know
> what up mexicanpoison
> *


  just here uce waitn for the weather to get better :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 16 2008, 10:27 PM~9714865
> *:wave:  :wave: What up????
> *


sup uce


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 18 2008, 12:02 AM~9723705
> *sup uce
> *


Nothin bro hybranatin' waiten for some 60's! You know "that spring is here type shit."So I can get out and work on my car. ; hno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 19 2008, 10:55 AM~9733119
> *Nothin bro hybranatin' waiten for some 60's! You know "that spring is here type shit."So I can get out and work on my car. ;  hno:
> *


i hear you on that 1 :biggrin: i so guys are goin to be ready to cook some carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

hell yeah cant wait always wanted to go to the mexican fiesta will make a weekend out of it and stop at potowatami also :biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

it will all work out :yes:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Jan 19 2008, 07:13 PM~9735573
> *it will all work out :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

back to the top.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 18 2008, 12:02 AM~9723705
> *sup uce
> *


Whats up Ben? How is life treating you?


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THE HOTEL IS THE SHERATON MILWAUKEE--BROOKFIELD
375 S. MOORLAND RD.
BROOKFIELD WI 53151
THE PHONE NUMBER IS 800-325-3535 AND ASK FOR UCE CAR CLUB RATE.
THE ROOM RATES ARE $95 PER NIGHT FOR SINGLE OR DOUBLE RATE
THE RESERVATION CUT OFF DATE IS 8-1-2008 12AM
RESERVATION METHOD --INDIVIDUAL 
RESERVATION BILLING ---SAME
IT HAS A BAR REST INSIDE 
SWIMMING POOL ----HOT TUB ---FLAT SCREENS IN ALL ROOMS--WORK OUT ROOM 
AND IF WE WANT CAN HAVE PART OF PARKING LOT BLOCKED OFF FOR ARE CARS ALSO.
IT IS NEXT TO SHOPPING MALL AND A FEW PLACES TO EAT VERY CLOSE
IT IS RIGHT OFF THE HWY.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 22 2008, 07:41 AM~9754138
> *Whats up Ben? How is life treating you?
> *


hows it goin bro doin goood here


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 22 2008, 07:22 PM~9758398
> *THE HOTEL IS THE SHERATON MILWAUKEE--BROOKFIELD
> 375 S. MOORLAND RD.
> BROOKFIELD WI 53151
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> back to the top.
> [/b]


WHAT UP G


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 22 2008, 09:02 PM~9758675
> *WHAT UP G
> *


Whats good witcha Playboy. Hows the weather up that way.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> Whats good witcha Playboy. Hows the weather up that way.
> [/b]


LIVE IS GOOD 
HATE DIS WEATHER BUT CANNT WAIT FOR WARM WEATHER


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 24 2008, 10:20 PM~9777651
> *TTT
> *


HEY B HOW U LIVING SON


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 17 2008, 04:20 PM~9720544
> *  just  here  uce  waitn  for the  weather  to get  better :biggrin:
> *


kinda like watching grass grow que no???

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/k we are going to try to make it out to this one instead of the OH show...stay tuned


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 25 2008, 06:56 PM~9784435
> *kinda like watching grass grow que no???
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: orale we ll be waiting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 25 2008, 11:33 AM~9780806
> *HEY B  HOW U LIVING SON
> *


Im alive, and still freezin my ass off!! Whats yur black ass doin??


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ajuan sorry did not call back kind of busy tring to by some more stuff 4 my caddie cant come out the same way like last year. and MIL TOWN USO thanks 4 the hotle info


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 27 2008, 05:23 PM~9797153
> *TTT
> *


   :wave:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Back to the Top.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> Back to the Top.
> [/b]


HOW U DOING G

AMOST ALL IS READY FOR THE PINIC


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

tTt


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 29 2008, 12:58 PM~9812431
> *HOW U DOING G
> 
> AMOST ALL IS READY FOR THE PINIC
> *



This should be a really good summer. Aug should really be hot can't wait bro.

Hey B whats good up in Chi. Besides freezing your ass off.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> This should be a really good summer. Aug should really be hot can't wait bro.
> 
> Hey B whats good up in Chi. Besides freezing your ass off.
> [/b]


YES ITZ COLD HERE hno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> This should be a really good summer. Aug should really be hot can't wait bro.
> 
> Hey B whats good up in Chi. Besides freezing your ass off.
> [/b]


yuuupppppppppppppp its sucks but hey good weather commin up soon i hope :biggrin:


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 27 2008, 11:22 PM~9799420
> *    :wave:
> *


is it spring yet? :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 31 2008, 04:59 PM~9833679
> *is it spring yet? :dunno:
> *


not yet but sooon USO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Jan 31 2008, 05:59 PM~9833679
> *is it spring yet? :dunno:
> *



Wishing it was......


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jan 26 2008, 03:48 AM~9787777
> *Ajuan sorry did not call back kind of busy tring to by some more stuff 4 my caddie cant come out the same way like last year. and MIL TOWN  USO thanks 4 the hotle info
> *


HOW U DOIN IN THE CHI


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

back to the top


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 5 2008, 01:26 PM~9869958
> *back to the top
> *


how u doing


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

man it is sunny in the chi boy


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 7 2008, 04:02 AM~9884584
> *man it is sunny in the chi boy
> *


good fo yawl. Its rainy has hill down this way. 

Damn I can't wait for this summer to hurry up and get here.


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Feb 5 2008, 05:15 PM~9871831
> *how u doing
> *


i am doing good only time will tell :wave:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 7 2008, 01:53 PM~9887001
> *i am doing good only time will tell :wave:
> *


cool


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Back to the Top.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for 71 degrees today!! :0


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

its 10 dgs in the chi


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 13 2008, 12:48 AM~9930627
> *TTT for 71 degrees today!! :0
> *


u not funny uso


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 13 2008, 12:48 AM~9930627
> *TTT for 71 degrees today!! :0
> *


  not here :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

minnesota gets snow yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

to the top of this snowy midwest


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

TTT UCE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

I HATE DIS SNOW CANT WAIT TILL STOPPS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Feb 13 2008, 11:10 PM~9938275
> *minnesota gets snow yes!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


liar :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 14 2008, 06:45 PM~9944355
> *liar  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN DO THEY GET SNOW

WHAT UP MEXICANPOISON


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Feb 14 2008, 07:00 PM~9944514
> *WHEN DO THEY GET SNOW
> 
> WHAT UP MEXICANPOISON
> *


a joe is just worried :biggrin: nothing uce just here gettin the rides ready :cheesy:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

UP HERE TO ITZ SNOWIN AGAIN HERE I HATE THIS SHIT


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

just go cruising and get it over with


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 11 2008, 12:38 PM~9668443
> *THE DATE IS SET FOR THE UCE MIDWEST REG. PINICE
> AUG 24 2008 IN MILWAUKEE WI
> THE PLACE IS NOT FINAL BUT WILL LET ALL THE FAMILY KNOW AS SOON AS EVERTHING IS SET INCLUDING HOTEL INFO
> ...


Cant wait to see all you guys at both the pic nic and mexican fiesta its going to be a good time :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn theres another one up here in the WI. any of the goodtimers goin??

do you guys have awards for the carshow part of it??


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

aint the show 2morrow, in the snow


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 11 2008, 01:38 PM~9668443
> *THE DATE IS SET FOR THE UCE MIDWEST REG. PINICE
> AUG 24 2008 IN MILWAUKEE WI
> THE PLACE IS NOT FINAL BUT WILL LET ALL THE FAMILY KNOW AS SOON AS EVERTHING IS SET INCLUDING HOTEL INFO
> ...


you got any rules or classes for the hop?
post them up if you do will like to see what ideas you got.
more likely will be up there. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 17 2008, 05:20 PM~9964754
> *you got any rules or classes for the hop?
> post them up if you do will like to see what ideas you got.
> more likely  will be up there. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT SURE ABOUT HOP RULES WILL TALK WHO IS RUNNIN THAT AND POST INFO ABOUT IT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Feb 18 2008, 08:11 PM~9973668
> *NOT SURE ABOUT HOP RULES WILL TALK WHO IS RUNNIN THAT AND POST INFO ABOUT IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

it will be good 2 b all 2getter


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 19 2008, 12:37 AM~9976412
> *it will be good 2  b all 2getter
> *


x2


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 19 2008, 10:38 PM~9983251
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

tTt


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

wut up familia the picnic is just around the corner


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 22 2008, 02:22 AM~10002736
> *wut up familia the picnic is just around the corner
> *


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

who is going to hop :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 25 2008, 01:49 PM~10025730
> *who is going to hop :biggrin:
> *


me


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Feb 26 2008, 05:27 PM~10036219
> *me
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

DID YOU GUYS GET THE PARK ALREADY IF YOU GUYS NEED SOME HELP LET US KNOW


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 25 2008, 01:49 PM~10025730
> *who is going to hop :biggrin:
> *


I wont be hoppin the Beast frame wont be completely ready til09 now :tears:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Feb 29 2008, 02:31 PM~10059300
> *I wont be hoppin the Beast frame wont be completely ready til09 now :tears:
> *


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Feb 29 2008, 01:31 PM~10059300
> *I wont be hoppin the Beast frame wont be completely ready til09 now :tears:
> *


come on USO do your tang my brother if you hop i will hop 2 my self ha ha


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Feb 29 2008, 01:31 PM~10059300
> *I wont be hoppin the Beast frame wont be completely ready til09 now :tears:
> *


come on USO do your tang my brother if you hop i will hop 2 my self ha ha


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt USO  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

and you know this


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Out of Curiosty and lack of invites

This is an UCE only regional picnic, right ??

It looks as thought everyone that has posted on here so far believes this to be open to all clubs and non riders yet I understand this is UCE only. If it isn't someone from UCE should start to let people know if they're welcomed or not. 

Just a heads up courtesy call on this so as not to get anyone salty.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 1 2008, 10:42 PM~10067891
> *and you know this
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 2 2008, 08:29 PM~10072603
> *Out of Curiosty and lack of invites
> 
> This is an UCE only regional picnic, right ??
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 4 2008, 03:51 PM~10087296
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


talk to the mil town guys bro hittem up in a pm


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

back to the top.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> back to the top.
> [/b]


x2


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 2 2008, 10:29 PM~10072603
> *Out of Curiosty and lack of invites
> 
> This is an UCE only regional picnic, right ??
> ...


seams to me if it was an UCE only event they would have announced it through
private channels and inner networks of the UCE family not broadcast it over l i l 
,,hope it is ope we planned on attending :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 5 2008, 09:15 PM~10099339
> *seams to me if it was an UCE only event they would have announced it through
> private channels and inner networks of the UCE family not broadcast it over l i l
> ,,hope it is ope we planned on attending  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ill find for sure even though our UCE brothers will announce it :cheesy:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

TRUE THAT


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

Every one is welcome to attend open to all clubs also remember the hop sat at the lake so get the hoppers ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 5 2008, 09:15 PM~10099339
> *seams to me if it was an UCE only event they would have announced it through
> private channels and inner networks of the UCE family not broadcast it over l i l
> ,,hope it is ope we planned on attending  :biggrin:
> *


YES OTHERS CLUBS ARE WELCOME IF U WANTA KNOW MORE PM ME 

SO ALL WELCOME BRING GRILL AND FOOD WE WILL HAVE SOME FOOD AND DJ


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 6 2008, 06:28 PM~10107366
> *YES OTHERS CLUBS ARE WELCOME IF U WANTA KNOW MORE PM ME
> 
> SO ALL WELCOME BRING GRILL AND FOOD WE WILL HAVE SOME FOOD AND DJ
> *




WTF ????????????????? Check your PM PREZ. :twak: :dunno:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 6 2008, 06:37 PM~10107424
> *WTF ?????????????????  Check your PM PREZ. :twak:  :dunno:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ILL BE THERE :biggrin: SUP FAM


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 6 2008, 08:03 PM~10108054
> *ILL BE THERE :biggrin:  SUP  FAM
> *


ME TOOOO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10108149
> *ME TOOOO
> *


well we want some carne asada  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

CAN I COME. ARE MEXICANS ALLOWED AT THE MEXICAN FEST OR WUT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 7 2008, 02:48 AM~10111036
> *CAN I COME. ARE MEXICANS ALLOWED AT THE MEXICAN FEST OR WUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10108149
> *ME TOOOO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

no answer i guess not i will drive in a hot rod with a hot blonde and act white. sup teach me the ways


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10118829
> *no answer i guess not i will drive in a hot rod with a hot blonde and act white. sup teach me the ways
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: vvvrrroomm vrroom :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10118829
> *no answer i guess not i will drive in a hot rod with a hot blonde and act white. sup teach me the ways
> *




You can come up with Meme from Damage :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

64SUP Re:Still needing to know, Mar 6 2008, 06:30 PM 


SUP


Group: Members
Posts: 1,100
Member No.: 11,478
Joined: Jan 2004



QUOTE
I posted a question on whether this is a "UCE" ONLY function. In years past the regional picnics were for members only. Are you in the know??? Nobody has sent invitations to "other" clubs or solo riders, so What's the scoop??? Is this UCE only ???
Thanks, Bobby

IM PRE OF THE MIL CHAPTER
NO OTHERS ARE WELCOME 


--------------------

BLESSED 64 SS 



My bad, I figuered out to read it as a 6th grader would have written it. It meant No,(comma) Others welcome !!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 8 2008, 04:50 PM~10122222
> *64SUP Re:Still needing to know, Mar 6 2008, 06:30 PM
> SUP
> Group: Members
> ...


NO I DONT GET PAID TO SPELL RIGHT I SO WHY WOULD I START NOW


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 7 2008, 02:48 AM~10111036
> *CAN I COME. ARE MEXICANS ALLOWED AT THE MEXICAN FEST OR WUT
> *


I THINK SO IT IS MEXICAN FEST :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jan 11 2008, 12:38 PM~9668443
> *THE DATE IS SET FOR THE UCE MIDWEST REG. PINICE
> AUG 24 2008 IN MILWAUKEE WI
> THE PLACE IS NOT FINAL BUT WILL LET ALL THE FAMILY KNOW AS SOON AS EVERTHING IS SET INCLUDING HOTEL INFO
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 8 2008, 05:20 PM~10122377
> *I THINK SO IT IS MEXICAN FEST  :biggrin:
> *


r u sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 8 2008, 03:42 PM~10122195
> *You can come up with Meme from Damage :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT THINK SO..........


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 8 2008, 04:20 PM~10122377
> *I THINK SO IT IS MEXICAN FEST  :biggrin:
> *


so i got a mexican flag shit 4 u USO


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 9 2008, 09:53 PM~10130706
> *so i got a mexican flag shit 4  u USO
> *


I AM SORRY USO I MENT A SHIRT THE SHIT IS ALL MINES .I DONT GET PAID 2 SPELL GtRE$XDK">
?}?{P?{??{O>OIY


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 9 2008, 10:56 PM~10130735
> *I AM  SORRY USO I MENT A SHIRT THE SHIT IS ALL MINES .I DONT GET PAID 2 SPELL  GtRE$XDK">
> ?}?{P?{??{O>OIY
> *


HI :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 10 2008, 07:12 AM~10132373
> *:biggrin:
> HI :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP USO YOU KNOW


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

has a spot been picked yet? :dunno:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

juan told me it was going to be at greenfield park but a bigger area


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Mar 11 2008, 11:21 AM~10142205
> *juan told me it was going to be at greenfield park but a bigger area
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 12 2008, 08:41 PM~10154393
> *YES IT IS
> *


which picnic areas in greenfield?


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 13 2008, 03:03 PM~10160740
> *which picnic areas in greenfield?
> *


3a


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

can wait to kick it in mil town......good cheese


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 14 2008, 02:03 PM~10168388
> *can wait to kick it in mil town......good cheese
> *


yes


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TtT


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

back to the top


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Mar 16 2008, 04:10 PM~10181392
> *back to the top
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Back to the top


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Mar 16 2008, 04:10 PM~10181392
> *back to the top
> *


HELLO :cheesy:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 17 2008, 05:11 PM~10190759
> *HELLO :cheesy:
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Mar 14 2008, 02:03 PM~10168388
> *can wait to kick it in mil town......good cheese
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10218704
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i think i will need a ride 2 the picnic.USO


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 21 2008, 02:17 AM~10220420
> *i think i will need a ride 2 the picnic.USO
> *


theres plenty of room in the linc USO well get there


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

i hope so USO you know i am bringing all my 10 kids too. and both they mommas


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 22 2008, 03:18 AM~10227838
> *i hope so USO you know i am bringing all my 10 kids too. and both they mommas
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 22 2008, 03:18 AM~10227838
> *i hope so USO you know i am bringing all my 10 kids too. and both they mommas
> *


ME TOO BUT WE WALKING :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 22 2008, 05:28 PM~10230654
> *ME TOO BUT WE WALKING  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 DAYUMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin: :biggrin: sup UCE


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 22 2008, 06:11 PM~10231130
> *:0  :0 DAYUMMMMMMMMMMM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  sup  UCE
> *


we gonna have alot of kids there


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

back to the top.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

t2t


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 24 2008, 06:46 PM~10245353
> *t2t
> *


HI :uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Mar 24 2008, 07:17 PM~10245762
> *HI :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hows it goin USO


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

WUT UP USO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

OTHERS WHO ARE THINKIN ABOUT COMEIN MAKE SURE GET THE HOTEL 
IF UR COMING FROM OUT OF STATE LET ME KNOW IN CASE I NEED TO GET MORE ROOMS


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

YUP YUP USO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 28 2008, 03:40 PM~10278844
> *TTT
> *


OH YA


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 28 2008, 04:45 PM~10278885
> *OH YA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 28 2008, 04:03 PM~10278992
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut up USO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 30 2008, 11:05 PM~10294292
> *wut up USO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

CAN I COME PLAY


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Apr 3 2008, 12:41 PM~10325807
> *CAN I COME PLAY
> *


x2 :0


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 3 2008, 03:32 PM~10327541
> *x2  :0
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

TU SABES USO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Apr 5 2008, 01:14 AM~10340312
> *TU SABES USO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

IM HUNGRY TU SABES


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Apr 7 2008, 12:13 AM~10352459
> *IM HUNGRY TU SABES
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

I STILL AM


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

DO YOUR THANG


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 13 2008, 09:04 PM~10408376
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Apr 15 2008, 12:07 PM~10421541
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

SomosunO will be there to support our guys from UCE.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Apr 24 2008, 06:22 PM~10496405
> *bump
> *


OH YA


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Apr 25 2008, 09:48 PM~10505993
> *cant wait
> *


x2


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10506355
> *x2
> *


WHO IS ALL COMING :cheesy:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

mn fo sho


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Apr 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10525851
> *WHO IS ALL COMING  :cheesy:
> *


we are USO chitown


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

i cant wait--------------

any one get hotel yet


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THE DATE IS SET FOR THE UCE MIDWEST REG. PINICE 
AUG 24 2008 IN MILWAUKEE WI
THE PLACE IS NOT FINAL BUT WILL LET ALL THE FAMILY KNOW AS SOON AS EVERTHING IS SET INCLUDING HOTEL INFO
ANY QUESTION CALL 414-587-4757
IF I DONT ANSWER LEAVE MESSAGE 

U KNOW

WE WILL BE ATTENTING THE MEXICAN FIESTA ON AUG 23 ALSO
IT IS A SHOW WITH A HOP

I HAVE SET A SIDE ABOUT 30-40 ROOMS SO GET THEM


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 1 2008, 05:21 PM~10554031
> *THE DATE IS SET FOR THE UCE MIDWEST REG. PINICE
> AUG 24 2008 IN MILWAUKEE WI
> THE PLACE IS NOT FINAL BUT WILL LET ALL THE FAMILY KNOW AS SOON AS EVERTHING IS SET INCLUDING HOTEL INFO
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HI


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

IT IS STARTING TO GET NICE HERE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 6 2008, 04:48 PM~10591698
> *IT IS STARTING TO GET NICE HERE
> *


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 6 2008, 06:35 PM~10593195
> *
> *


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@May 7 2008, 02:28 AM~10596651
> *
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@May 7 2008, 02:28 AM~10596651
> *
> *


q--voo USO


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 7 2008, 04:03 PM~10601739
> *q--voo USO
> *


HOW U DOING SON


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10631542
> *
> *


HOW U DOING


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10631542
> *
> *


HOW U DOING


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 13 2008, 08:48 PM~10648526
> *HOW U DOING
> *


Good x2!! :biggrin: Was sup wit you ???


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

what up


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ready for some warmer weather


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

THIS WEATHER AINT GOOD 4 LOWRIDING


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@May 21 2008, 02:08 AM~10702306
> *THIS WEATHER AINT GOOD 4 LOWRIDING
> *


HI


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 18 2008, 10:40 AM~10680330
> *ready for some warmer weather
> *


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 27 2008, 08:35 PM~10749532
> *
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10754686
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 28 2008, 04:09 PM~10755962
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHY? :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 30 2008, 10:06 AM~10770357
> *WHY? :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Sup how's the planning going and is there nething for the kids to do. and if neone wanna give me a hand up in Miltown this weekend or wanna drink some cold ones holla at me imma be on Greenfield at my dads shop! holla at me.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

yes there will be something for kids is a big ass park
they have a pool with slides with in walking dist of the pinic area 
hit me about this weekend 
414-587-4757


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHEN IS THIS SHIT


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 4 2008, 09:10 PM~10801171
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP EDDIE


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 4 2008, 08:47 AM~10795317
> *yes there will be something for kids is a big ass park
> they have a pool with slides with in walking dist of the pinic area
> hit me about this weekend
> ...


even big kids ???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 6 2008, 01:45 PM~10813511
> *WHAT UP EDDIE
> *


 uffin: Chillin...wasup wit you Mark???


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 9 2008, 07:57 PM~10833364
> *even big  kids ???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EVEN BIGG KIDDS
:cheesy:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 9 2008, 09:23 PM~10834198
> *uffin: Chillin...wasup wit you Mark???
> *


DOING GOOD GETTIN CAR READY


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THE HOTEL IS THE SHERATON MILWAUKEE--BROOKFIELD
375 S. MOORLAND RD.
BROOKFIELD WI 53151
THE PHONE NUMBER IS 800-325-3535 AND ASK FOR UCE CAR CLUB RATE.
THE ROOM RATES ARE $95 PER NIGHT FOR SINGLE OR DOUBLE RATE
THE RESERVATION CUT OFF DATE IS 8-1-2008 12AM
RESERVATION METHOD --INDIVIDUAL 
RESERVATION BILLING ---SAME
IT HAS A BAR REST INSIDE 
SWIMMING POOL ----HOT TUB ---FLAT SCREENS IN ALL ROOMS--WORK OUT ROOM 
AND IF WE WANT CAN HAVE PART OF PARKING LOT BLOCKED OFF FOR ARE CARS ALSO.
IT IS NEXT TO SHOPPING MALL AND A FEW PLACES TO EAT VERY CLOSE
IT IS RIGHT OFF THE HWY. 

WHO HAS ROOMS ALLREADY
THIS IS FOR ALL WHO ARE COMING
LET ME KNOW IF WE RUN SHORT I WILL CALL AND GET MORE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

IS ANY ONE FROM THE WEST TEXAS CHAPTER GOING UP THERE


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 14 2008, 05:48 PM~10870457
> *IS ANY ONE FROM THE WEST TEXAS CHAPTER GOING UP THERE
> *


not sure 
KJ will be here cali swa


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN WILL BE AT MEXICAN FIESTA ON SATURDAY BEFORE YOUR GUYS PICNIC GIVE HIM A CALL FOR THE EXTRA STAY HOMIE


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 16 2008, 04:57 PM~10882070
> *KJ FROM CALI SWANGIN WILL BE AT MEXICAN FIESTA ON SATURDAY BEFORE YOUR GUYS PICNIC GIVE HIM A CALL FOR THE EXTRA STAY HOMIE
> *


I KNOW I PUT THE WRONG THING :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

sup USO


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

So who's got the blue monte? Saw it at a shop with an uce plaque. :0


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jun 20 2008, 07:14 AM~10911998
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 20 2008, 03:07 PM~10915085
> *So who's got the blue monte? Saw it at a shop with an uce plaque. :0
> *


INDY CHAPTER


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 20 2008, 06:14 PM~10915841
> *INDY CHAPTER
> *


Whats it doin up here??


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 20 2008, 05:15 PM~10915851
> *Whats it doin up here??
> *


Bringin in illegals... AHEM I meant tourists


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 21 2008, 10:30 AM~10919135
> *Bringin in illegals... AHEM I meant tourists
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 21 2008, 09:30 AM~10919135
> *Bringin in illegals... AHEM I meant tourists
> *


OK


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 23 2008, 07:11 AM~10930549
> *OK
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

we'll be there suporting the cause


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10944265
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 25 2008, 09:08 AM~10946980
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


what upppppp USO


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

chillin


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 25 2008, 08:53 PM~10952087
> *chillin
> *


good good get that carne asada ready for us :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10952239
> *good good  get  that  carne  asada  ready for us  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im black what dat


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10964010
> *im black what dat
> *


righttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jun 27 2008, 04:07 PM~10965681
> *righttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> *


IM BACK


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jun 28 2008, 07:03 AM~10968741
> *IM BACK
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOO greeeeattttttttttttt :biggrin: :biggrin: wasssup USO


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 1 2008, 07:37 PM~10992482
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOO  greeeeattttttttttttt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  wasssup USO
> *



lovin life and lovin them trees in the back window 4 life uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuknow


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 2 2008, 08:36 AM~10996019
> *lovin life and lovin them trees in the back window 4 life uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuknow
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Jul 3 2008, 09:57 PM~11009662
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: que pasa juan


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

SHIT IS GETTIN CLOSE


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jul 6 2008, 12:24 AM~11020244
> *
> *


q-voo eddie


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jul 6 2008, 10:10 AM~11021429
> *what up :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 6 2008, 03:43 PM~11022667
> *q-voo  eddie
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 8 2008, 04:53 PM~11040023
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 8 2008, 02:41 PM~11039476
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

hows it goin robbie


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jul 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11061052
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BOY HOW U DOING


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

doing ok ,what bout u ,, u going to westside on the 26th :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

will kita be in town? haven seen the brotha in a long time


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jul 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11068536
> *doing ok ,what bout  u ,,  u going to westside on the 26th :biggrin:
> *


YES :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HI


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

CANT WAIT TILL THIS DAY


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 23 2008, 01:48 PM~11159697
> *CANT WAIT TILL THIS DAY
> *


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

U GOING TO OHIO THIS WEEKEND


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

whats sup uso wanted to say whats up from UCE kern county, cali


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Jul 23 2008, 07:38 PM~11162815
> *whats sup uso wanted to say whats up from UCE kern county, cali
> *


JUST getting ready for this weekend headed to OHIO :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

where is it at? and whats the address or town ?


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HI.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

hope you have a new switch plate/man by then


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Jul 29 2008, 01:28 PM~11206886
> *hope you have a new switch plate/man by then
> *


I MAY NOT EVEN HAVE THAT CAR


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 30 2008, 10:30 AM~11214635
> *I MAY NOT EVEN HAVE THAT CAR
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: A BIG WHATS UP TOO ALL UCE FAMILY OUT THERE :biggrin: UCE KC CAL


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 30 2008, 05:12 PM~11217965
> *:biggrin: A BIG WHATS UP  TOO ALL UCE FAMILY OUT THERE  :biggrin: UCE KC CAL
> *


HOW U DOING UCE


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: GOOD HOMEBOY , UCE KC :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jul 27 2008, 09:16 PM~11193221
> *where is it at? and whats the address or town ?
> *



   :dunno:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 30 2008, 05:12 PM~11217965
> *:biggrin: A BIG WHATS UP  TOO ALL UCE FAMILY OUT THERE  :biggrin: UCE KC CAL
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

in Greenfield Park 
2028 S. 124th St., West Allis, WI 53227 – Hotline: (414) 321-7530 

IS THE PARK PINIC AREA #3 I THINK


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HI


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

T T T coming soon USOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Aug 8 2008, 12:14 PM~11294564
> *TTT
> *


TU SABES HOME BOY


----------



## elpalenque1962 (Dec 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

IS IT STILL ON OR QUE HOMIE.....


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

WUTZ UP HOMIES


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

MSN weather forecast for Milwaukee IT'S ALL GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Friday KJ Video taping at the Lakefront
Aug 22 Partly Cloudy
Hi: 95° Lo: 74°
Sunny skies. High 95F and low 74F. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
5% 

Saturday Mexican Fiesta/ SOMOS UNO CAR SHOW AND HOP !!!
Aug 23 Partly Cloudy
Hi: 96° Lo: 76°
Partly cloudy skies. High 96F and low 76F. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
5% 

Sunday UCE REGIONAL PICNIC
Aug 24 Fair
Hi: 98° Lo: 75°
Mostly clear skies. High 98F and low 75F. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA
5%


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 15 2008, 02:22 PM~11352412
> *MSN weather forecast for Milwaukee IT'S ALL GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Friday KJ Video taping at the Lakefront
> Aug 22 Partly Cloudy
> ...




WTF???? YOU SURE BOUT THAT??


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 07:25 AM~11363641
> *WTF????  YOU SURE BOUT THAT??
> *



That's MSN... You know Miltown weather it always changes...
Msn now is rain all weekend :angry:


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALAZY62_@Aug 18 2008, 03:18 PM~11373850
> *TTT
> *


WHAT YOU DOING ON LINE :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

WHOS COMING FRIDAY CALL ME ANY PROBLEMS I WILL BE OFF WORK ALL DAY ON FRIDAY 414-587-4757 IF I DONT ANSWER LEAVE MESSAGE
CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

WE READY 2 ROLL USO


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 19 2008, 03:43 AM~11379879
> *WE READY 2 ROLL USO
> *


what up bro.. what time are you guys leavin


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

HI


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

we're takin 294N into wis. what exit do we get off at, or can you post the exact location PLEASE....


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

How do we get there from CHICAGO??? 294chicago -> 94Nwisconsin 
-> ??????exit


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 19 2008, 10:47 AM~11381914
> *what up bro.. what time are you guys leavin
> *


A HOMIE WE ARE LEAVING MY HOUSE IN CRESTWOOD AT 715 AM AND TAKING I94 DOWN JUST IN CASE WE HAVE PROBS. TELL BETO 2 HIT ME UP AND WE CAN ALL HOOK UP AND ROLL 2 GETTER AND GET THERE SAFE HOMIE


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

CAN SOME MIL TOWN BROTHERS OUT THERE PLEASE POST SOME DIRECTIONS


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 20 2008, 03:33 AM~11391102
> *A HOMIE WE ARE LEAVING MY HOUSE IN CRESTWOOD AT 715 AM AND TAKING I94 DOWN JUST IN CASE WE HAVE PROBS. TELL BETO  2 HIT ME UP AND WE CAN ALL HOOK UP AND ROLL 2 GETTER AND GET THERE SAFE HOMIE
> *



are you leaving sunday?


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

Take I94 to 894 toward Madison. Get off on Greenfield Ave. Turn left and you will be going west. Turn left (approx. 2 miles) on 124th street. You will be going South. Turn left on Lincoln Ave.(across from New Berlin Hills Golf Course and can only turn left) Then entrance to park is first left. Any issues holla at me!! Jason 414-881-2766 
(THESE ARE DIRECTIONS TO THE PICNIC NOT MEXICAN FIESTA PICNIC IS AT GREENFIELD PARK AND ON SUNDAY)


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11392976
> *NICE
> *


Cant wait to see everyone this weekend! be safe to those drivin up! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 10:24 AM~11392295
> *Take I94 to 894 toward Madison. Get off on Greenfield Ave. Turn left and you will be going west. Turn left (approx. 2 miles) on 124th street. You will be going South. Turn left on Lincoln Ave.(across from New Berlin Hills Golf Course and can only turn left) Then entrance to park is first left. Any issues holla at me!! Jason 414-881-2766
> (THESE ARE DIRECTIONS TO THE PICNIC NOT MEXICAN FIESTA PICNIC IS AT GREENFIELD PARK AND ON SUNDAY)
> *


 :wave:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 20 2008, 05:33 AM~11391102
> *A HOMIE WE ARE LEAVING MY HOUSE IN CRESTWOOD AT 715 AM AND TAKING I94 DOWN JUST IN CASE WE HAVE PROBS. TELL BETO  2 HIT ME UP AND WE CAN ALL HOOK UP AND ROLL 2 GETTER AND GET THERE SAFE HOMIE
> *


same here we are takin off at 8am from o' hare area, DRIVEING, no trailer queens on this trip :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

PICNIC STARTING ON SUNDAY AT NOON!!!


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Aug 20 2008, 06:25 AM~11391346
> *are you leaving sunday?
> *


NO SAT AT 730AM TO GO 2 THE SHOW AND ON SUNDAY HIT ARE PICNIC


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 20 2008, 03:48 PM~11395666
> *same here we are takin off at 8am from o' hare area, DRIVEING, no trailer queens on this trip :biggrin:
> *


SO DO YOU HAVE A TRAILER 4 MY RIDE THEN J/K C YA OUT THERE DRIVE SAFE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 05:59 PM~11396726
> *PICNIC STARTING ON SUNDAY AT NOON!!!
> *


SOUNDS GREAT USO THAT GIVES MY OLD ASS EVEN LONGER TIME 2 SLEEP.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 21 2008, 02:30 AM~11400432
> *SOUNDS GREAT USO THAT GIVES MY OLD ASS EVEN LONGER TIME 2 SLEEP.
> *


CAN I HOLD YOU


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Aug 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11405707
> *CAN I HOLD YOU
> *


yall are real gay right now


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

to all my KY USOs 


LIPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

need to get out


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Aug 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11406683
> *to all my KY USOs
> LIPS!!!!!!!!!
> *


just got to chicago will be in miltown towmorrow 


you keep saying lips and i will call your ass about 2 am


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Aug 21 2008, 03:28 AM~11400427
> *SO DO YOU HAVE A TRAILER 4 MY RIDE THEN  J/K  C YA OUT THERE DRIVE SAFE HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Aug 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11405707
> *CAN I HOLD YOU
> *


SORRY MY LIL BRO JUAN CALLED SHOTGUN ON YOU MY BROTHER


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

see ya'll tonight fam


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

mark...wear somthing sexy


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 22 2008, 09:35 AM~11410360
> *mark...wear somthing sexy
> *


DAMN YOU GUYS GONNA BE DOING SOME REACH AROUNDS OR WHAT......LOL!!!!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 10:51 AM~11411160
> *DAMN YOU GUYS GONNA BE DOING SOME REACH AROUNDS OR WHAT......LOL!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Can't wait to catch up with all you guys. See you sunday 

p.s so where the parties gonna be at friday and saturday? :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

THATS RIGHT!! 
HOMIE Jamal 'ROLLIN' is gonna be in CHI-Town for OUR MAJESTICS picnic on AUG. 30th!! So if you got what it takes to Rep your Club, get it out that day ...
AND PUT THAT ON TAPE!!!!!!
DISCLAIMER: ABSOLUTELY NO BULLSHIT WILL BE PUT ON THIS DVD, REAL TALK!!


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Great picnic guys had fun, sorry I didn't stay longer. Hope you guys can make it to ours!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

nice picnic guys thanks sorry I didnt get a chance to eat some of that white people's food :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

who got some pics?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Aug 24 2008, 09:31 PM~11427760
> *who got some pics?
> *


x2 how did it go uso's


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Had a great time USE thanks see you next year


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for everyone one who made it to the picnic!!! And thanks for showing your support!! Hope everybody had a good time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THANKS TO ALL FOR SHOWING UP. HOPE ALL WHO SHOWED HAD A GREAT TIME. WILL GET PICS IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO.


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks for the good time miltown, always fun


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

We would like to thank Mil. for the excellent time and hospitality.................................the highlight of the trip was actually getting swerved on by Vooddoo Lounge on the highway!!!! And the swarming of the ONLY two single women ithe bar on Thurs. night!!!!!!


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Aug 25 2008, 11:36 AM~11432307
> *We would like to thank Mil. for the excellent time and hospitality.................................the highlight of the trip was actually getting swerved on by Vooddoo Lounge on the highway!!!! And the swarming of the ONLY two single women ithe bar on FRI. night!!!!!!
> *


We were in the heart of the Michigan City night life on thurs. w/ the King of Karaoke!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good chillin with UCE like always!!!


----------



## DALAZY62 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone who made it out! It was great seeing everyone! :thumbsup:


----------

